# Bibliotheken erstellen



## HackerNeo (23. November 2007)

Tag Leute,

Ich möchte aus meinem Quellcode, der aus einer Headerdatei und einer .cpp besteht, eine dynamische bibliohtek bauen, die ich dann in einem anderen Programm so einbinden kann und die Funktionen nutzen kann.

Wie mache ich sowas und wie binde ich diese später in mein anderes Programm ein`?


Schönen Dank schonmal


----------



## RedWing (23. November 2007)

Hallo,

nützlich wären da folgende Angaben:
Für welches BS soll die Bibliothek sein?
Welchen Compiler bzw welche Entwicklungsumgebung benutzt du?

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## HackerNeo (23. November 2007)

unter windows benutze ich msvc 2005 und unter unix g++


----------



## RedWing (23. November 2007)

Unter Linux kannst du  "shared object code" folgendermaßen erstellen:

```
g++ -shared -c -o libfoo.so foo.cpp
```
dann kann man die Funktion entweder zur Übersetzungszeit zum Programmcode mit hinzubinden:

```
g++ program.cpp -lfoo
```
oder mittels dlopen die Biblitohek dynamisch zur Laufzeit laden.
siehe 
	
	
	



```
man gcc
man dlopen
```

unter Windows: entweder  oder wikipedia:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Link_Library#Arbeiten_mit_DLLs_in_Visual_C.2B.2B

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## HackerNeo (26. November 2007)

Ok und wie mache ich das jetzt, wenn ich bereits mehrere bibliotheken an mein Programm gebunden habe? Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten, weil eigentlich brauch ich die dann später ja. oder gibts die möglichkeit, dass ich alle funtionen, die ich aus diesen Bibliotheken nutze mit in mein Programm übernehme, so dass ich später nicht wieder alles mit linken muss

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für die bisherigen antworten.


----------

